# Overweight Russian Dwarf



## Michelle Straker (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi we have very recently rescued a Russian Dwarf approx 1yr old. Poor little thing was kept in a small cage with no interaction. We noticed she was overweight instantly, actually looks like a ball. We have waited a few days for her to get used to us and last night we managed to handle her and get her weighed, she came in at 58g. 
I know weights vary and people have different views on ideal weight. She isn't very active and think she struggles with exercise.

I'm looking for a good food for her to help her lose some weight to try and give her the best life we can. She is currently on Harry Hamster, I'm taking out nearly all of the sunflower seeds and adding small carrot pieces and cucumber.
Can anyone recommend a good diet food to help her out.
Thanks


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello.

At 58g she isn't overweight, depending on which dwarf species she is (campbell or winter white), weights can be anywhere between 40-60g for a campbell and 70-90g for a winter white.

For exercise, if you have a hamster proof room or can make a play pen for her she can have daily time out of the cage which will help greatly.

Harry hamster is really good food.
Carrot contains sugar so please don't feed her carrot every day, a few times a week is fine though. Also be careful with the cucumber as it's very watery and hamsters don't need much water, too much watery food can cause tummy upsets and watery stools.


----------



## Michelle Straker (Sep 2, 2021)

Introducing new foods gradually to her, only putting very small amounts in at a time (couple of hamster nibble sizes).
We have a playpen for her which we started her in last night. Don't think she knew what to do since she has been locked up her entire life. Just sat in the middle not moving, we kept at a distance so she didn't feel threatened aswell, plenty of toys in there for her but not too many it overwhelms her at the moment.
I am concerned at her lack of exercise but I'm hoping as she gets used to more freedom she starts becoming more active.


----------

